# How to add clay to m & P



## lovefish (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello there,

yesterday i made a melt and pour soap and added some pink clay to act as a binder and also give it some colour. I mixed the clay with a little water and then added it to the m & P base at the last min. But there was still a lot of clay at the bottom of the pan after I had poured it into the mould and once the soap had set, there was also a lot clumped together at the bottom of the soap.

How do other people add clay to soap without wasting half of it? Should you mix it with the EO and then add to the m & p base? Or is there a better way to add to the base??

Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Apr 19, 2012)

You can add it to vegetable glycerin, a little oil or a little alcohol.  Mix it up really good, then add about 1/4 of the melted base to it.  Mix that well, then pour that in with the rest of your melted base.  Then of course, mix well


----------

